# Mother 1,2,3 announced in Japan for 3DS as "Mother: Complete"!



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2015)

*Diehard Mother fans rejoice! The entire cult RPG series, known here in the states as EarthBound, is coming to the 3DS... in Japan. The game was announced in a somewhat brief Nintendo Direct held yesterday evening and the fan response is already overwhelmingly positive. The game will feature all three Mother titles, for the first time on one cartridge. The first two games have been released in the past as Mother 1+2 for the GBA, but this time Japanese gamers get the trifecta.

No word on if we'll be getting Mother Complete here in North America or over in Europe. We did finally get EarthBound on the Wii U virtual console, so here's hoping. 


Screenshots:















Sources: 
Clicky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV_LD3HWBHY*

April Fools!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

AHAHA omg I was expecting a Rick Roll or something when I clicked the link, and I was excited when the video looked like it was legit. 

Nice one.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice try, but I already knew this was fake from a tumblr post going around last year.

Trying to take shots at Mother fans is pretty low, though. Nintendo gives us enough crap as it is.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Nice try, but I already knew this was fake from a tumblr post going around last year.
> 
> Trying to take shots at Mother fans is pretty low, though. Nintendo gives us enough crap as it is.



*What about shots at Portal/Half-Life fans?*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol, I wish. We'll never get this


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

Saw this last year as well.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Hahahaha, I wish.

If this were real, it would be heaven...but it isn't.


----------



## unravel (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol copy pasting


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 1, 2015)

dont kill me like this man ;-;


----------



## GumCat (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously got excited  I've always loved the style of these games but never played them.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't know this was a joke from last year so I was totally convinced until I read the comments below (missed the note at the bottom of the OP).

Right in the feels. ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

I do wish that for the "screenshots" they at least expanded the top screen view so that it covers the entire screen, and maybe even edited together a stats/inventory thing for the bottom screen or whatever

the lack of those (especially the top screen not being fully utilized) was honestly a pretty dead giveaway to it being fake

- - - Post Merge - - -

that said I will never get tired of that goofy Zelda commercial

7.5/10


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 2, 2015)

*I didn't know this was going around last year either. xD*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2015)

I knew this was fake, I just looked at this thread to see the backlash.


----------

